# Indo: Visa to Introduce Contactless Debit Cards in Ireland



## Lightning (23 Jan 2011)

http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/banks-to-cut-cash-use-with-wave-of-a-card-2503536.html



> The new "smart card" technology is already operating in Britain. The card will have an overall limit of €15 per item, or €45 overall for small purchases, to reduce the risk of fraud.
> 
> For amounts over that, card holders will have to punch in a PIN, as they do at the moment, says Visa's Irish boss Conor Langford. Once they enter their number, they will again be able to use the card for small purchases until they hit the €45 limit again.
> 
> ...



The big gripe with card payments is often the time taken for smaller payments. Contactless wireless will significantly reduce till time and accelerate the adoption of electronic payments.


----------



## theresa1 (23 Jan 2011)

"Mr Langford says he does not expect banks to apply charges to individual contactless transactions as there will be huge savings for banks, retailers and consumers from this technology."

We will wait and see Mr Langford.


----------



## Time (23 Jan 2011)

This is a recipe for fraud.


----------



## TSThomas (23 Jan 2011)

> By 2012, Visa says, it expects to embed a chip in mobile phones which will allow them to double as debit or credit cards.


Assume they're talking about NFC (Near Field Communication), most phones introduced this year ought have it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_field_communication#Security_aspects


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2011)

We have discussed the pros and cons at some length in this thread

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1080205

I will be first in the queue for one. 

Brendan


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2011)

Brendan - You will have to beat me to the top of the queue 

The new NFC technology is starting to take off in the UK. http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/24/mcdonalds-to-start-accepting-contactless-visa-payments-in-all-u/



> The UK already has a big old investment in contactless technology with London's rather successful Oystercard travel scheme, but now the whole Kingdom can get a taste for airborne payments thanks to a new initiative from McDonald's and Visa. The two giants of commerce are uniting to bring NFC tech to all of the former's 1,200 fast food restaurants within the UK, allowing hungry Brits to pay for meals costing up to £15 by simply waving their credit card in front of the till Obi-wan-style. Of course, the real excitement of such large-scale NFC proliferation is in the potential to use those automated tills with your Nexus S (which has an NFC chip built right in) and other devices coming up this year that look set to feature the technology. So yeah, Visa had better be working hard on putting together some mobile apps.


----------



## roker (24 Jan 2011)

Will you pay a annual government fee? the more cards you have the more fees you pay


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2011)

roker said:


> Will you pay a annual government fee? the more cards you have the more fees you pay


 
One would expect that the standard debit card levy would apply.


----------



## Mpsox (25 Jan 2011)

it exista already in Ireland, the Luas smartcards are contactless and the new integrated ticket for public transport starting around Easter will be contactless as well


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2011)

Mpsox said:


> it exista already in Ireland, the Luas smartcards are contactless and the new integrated ticket for public transport starting around Easter will be contactless as well


 
True but not for retail level payments yet, but it does show the huge possibilities of NFC. 

NFC is already been built into new smartphones like the Google Nexus S, it may not be necessary to card a physical debit card.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jan 2011)

Another jump forward for NFC, and another reason to upgrade to the Google Nexus S ...

[broken link removed]

*Everything Everywhere and Barclaycard to launch UK’s first contactless payments*



> Everything Everywhere and Barclaycard have partnered for the UK’s first contactless payment solution launch – allowing consumers to pay for products using a mobile phone.
> 
> The solution, due to launch this summer, will be first available on Orange-enabled handsets and will then roll out to its joint venture partner T-Mobile.
> 
> ...


----------

